# single / dual mode button vip622



## rockstx (Jan 18, 2007)

I just set up a brand new 622. I can't switch from single to dual mode. When i push the Mode button on the front panel, nothing happens; the light stays on single mode. Any idea what's wrong?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

rockstx said:


> I just set up a brand new 622. I can't switch from single to dual mode. When i push the Mode button on the front panel, nothing happens; the light stays on single mode. Any idea what's wrong?


Are you seeing a message on TV1?


----------



## rockstx (Jan 18, 2007)

TulsaOK said:


> Are you seeing a message on TV1?


no message on TV1


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Boy.. Sounds like you might have a bad button. You should be able to have something happen when you push the mode button.


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

rockstx said:


> no message on TV1


Unplug the rcvr for 20 seconds, plug back in and run the check switch function again. Menu, 6-1-1. For some reason when a 622 is first set up, you can try to put the rcvr in single mode and either nothing happens or it says it is in single mode, but the blue TV2 light is still illuminated. :icon_cool


----------



## rockstx (Jan 18, 2007)

jarvantgroup said:


> Unplug the rcvr for 20 seconds, plug back in and run the check switch function again. Menu, 6-1-1. For some reason when a 622 is first set up, you can try to put the rcvr in single mode and either nothing happens or it says it is in single mode, but the blue TV2 light is still illuminated. :icon_cool


worked...thanks


----------

